# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Презервативы заменят нравственность?

## Irina

*Презервативы заменят нравственность?*




> В начале 1980-х мир всколыхнуло известие о новом страшном инфекционном неизлечимом заболевании – СПИДе. Люди забеспокоились. Власти и ученые начали искать способ защиты и многого добились. Обычные граждане некоторое время жили в напряжении, старались избегать случайных связей, но постепенно успокоились. Однако на сегодня в России только официально зарегистрировано более 450 тысяч носителей ВИЧ-инфекции.
> 
> Сейчас внимание общества обращено к особым гриппам. Но, как сказала на пресс-конференции «Профилактика ВИЧ-инфекции в Петербурге: презервативы и другие меры защиты» в информагентстве «Росбалт» главный инфекционист Петербурга, профессор Аза Рахманова, «гриппы уходят, а ВИЧ остается».
> 
> «Он уже имеет характер пандемии, – подтвердил Олег Гриненко, зам. председателя Комитета по здравоохранению, – в год он прирастает на 20%». Во многом сдерживание пандемии зависит от информированности людей и… использования презервативов. «И действий властей», – добавляют специалисты. Они подтверждают, что на сегодня медицина обеспечена финансами и лекарствами для профилактики СПИДА. Проблема в нашем сознании – «люди не приходят лечиться».
> 
> Почему это происходит? Ваган Канаян, директор «Городского центра профилактики безнадзорности и наркозависимости несовершеннолетних «Контакт», уверен, что проблема в общественном сознании, его морально-этических нормах. Существует, с одной стороны, осуждение, поэтому стыдно пойти на обследование, стыдно зайти в аптеку и купить презерватив. С другой стороны, видимо, тот же стыд вызывает протесты родителей о введении в школе курса полового воспитания. «Нужно всем миром навалиться на просветительство, – настаивает Канаян. – Статистика подтверждает, что у людей нет достаточной мотивации употребления защитных средств».
> 
> Павел Кротин, главный врач городского Консультативно-диагностического центра для детей и подростков «Ювента», имеющий большой опыт работы с подростками, добавляет: «Мы реализуем совместно с Голландией проект по бесплатному обеспечению молодежи презервативами – такая мера профилактики необходима, и важно, чтобы молодежь это понимала с подросткового возраста».
> ...

----------

